

Hot property: A spacious missile base as your new home...  - gscott
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=070924072636.vfa1kw6m&show_article=1
<a href="http://www.themissilebase.com/" rel="nofollow">http://www.themissilebase.com/</a> for pictures.  This is in Washington State.  Not a bad base of operations after the Bay Area.
======
herdrick
Photos:
[http://www.k7aea.net/Titan%20Missile%20Site/Titan%20Missile%...](http://www.k7aea.net/Titan%20Missile%20Site/Titan%20Missile%20Site.htm)

The location:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Batum,wa&ie=UTF8&ll=47.233557,-118.811646&spn=1.314802,3.669434&z=9&om=1)

I'm from near that place. Note that the nearest town of significance is
Odessa, WA. For some reason the seller is being cagey about the precise
location.

More details here:
[http://www.k7aea.net/Titan%20Missile%20Site/Seattle%20Times%...](http://www.k7aea.net/Titan%20Missile%20Site/Seattle%20Times%20Article.htm)

The seller bought it for $275,000 in 1998. This isn't the first time he's
tried to sell it on EBay, either:
[http://www.columbiabasinherald.com/articles/2004/04/08/news/...](http://www.columbiabasinherald.com/articles/2004/04/08/news/news03.prt)

------
chaostheory
since i'm not a missile expert, the only thing I'm wondering is whether living
in one of these things can either make you sterile or give your offspring
birth defects

------
pg
This is over a year old.

~~~
gscott
It is available again on eBay and for 1.5 million it seems a real bargain.

[http://cgi.ebay.com/Titan-Missile-Base-Central-
Washington_W0...](http://cgi.ebay.com/Titan-Missile-Base-Central-
Washington_W0QQitemZ190132455924QQihZ009QQcategoryZ1607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)

If I were to get into YC and become rich, I would buy this. Granted it would
need a lot of repairs but it is so big you can just take one section and make
it really nice. Maybe do a little server colocation in one section, a couple
of apartments, school tours during part of the year, but otherwise just keep
it peaceful.

I don't want to load up YC Hacker news with questionable articles, but I think
this is some pretty hacker worthy property.

~~~
andyn
I joked on reddit that it was cheap compared to UK house prices. But you'd
probably spend more on getting the place liveable:

At best it's empty inside, at worst, it's flooded, covered in years of
graffiti and crap, the doors and stairs have rusted away and it's full of
asbestos and other toxic materials.

